# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  استفاده از Temporary Table ها در MySql

## leily2000

سلام 
من می خواهم در MySql  از Temporary Table استفاده کنم ولی هنوز نتونستم .  Temporary Table را می تونم بسازم ولی وقتی میخواهم از محتویاتش استفاده کنم پیغام خطا می ده و می گه table با این نام وجود نداره!  :متعجب: 
از راهنمایی شما ممنونم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## oxygenws

می خوای چکار کنی؟؟
جداول heap به دردت نمی خورند؟؟

----------


## amirhosein

دوستان اگه میشه یه توضیحی در مورد این temporary table ها بدید تا ما هم بفهمیم چی هستن.

----------


## oxygenws

یه سری جداولی که موقتی ساخته میشن و اطلاعاتشون با ری استارت سیستم از بین میره و کاربرد خاص خودشون رو دارند، مثل جداولی که برای ذخیره سشن ها به کار می رن.

----------


## hamishe bahar

من هم دقیقا همین مشکل دوستمون را دارم که از جدول temporary نمی تونم از محتویاتش 
استفاده کنم لطفا بگید چکار کنیم

----------


## oxygenws

خوب چه مشکلی براتون پیش میاد؟؟ چکار هایی انجام دادید؟؟

----------


## moohssenn

آیا جداول temporary  همان  view ها هستند ؟

----------


## oxygenws

اصولا نه... مگر اینکه منظور سائل این باشه!

----------


## hamishe bahar

من یه جدول موقت با نام tmp در mysql ساختم ودر برنامه وقتی در اون insert می کنم ارور نمی گیره اما وقتی می خوام اطلاعات رو select کنم می گه چنین جدولی وجود نداره

----------


## oxygenws

تمامی دستوراتی که استفاده کردی رو بنویس. حتی دستور ساخت جدول ات رو.

----------


## mehdi_kamari

خوب فکر کنم من متوجه شد م. ببین دوست جداول موقتی تا زمانی که شما CONNECTION  و دارین وجود دارند و زمانی که CONNECTION و عوض می کنید یعنی همون CLOSE می کنید  و دوباره OPEN می کنید جداول از بین می رود و تا زمانی همون اتصالی که باهاش اونا رو ساختین باقی می مونند .

----------


## reza_rad

در ادامه صحبت های دوستان توجه داشته باشید که
در استفاده از جداول تمپ محدودیت هایی هم وجود داره:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...-problems.html

----------

